# RIP Mary Jo Kopechne (no politics)



## andyzee (Aug 27, 2009)

Let's not forget:


----------



## dmc (Aug 27, 2009)

*RIP  Martha Moxley*

My mother is friends with Dorthy Moxley...  Her daughter  - Martha Moxley  - was killed by a Kennedy relation(RFKs Nephew).  

Dorothy is an amazing woman...  Really nice.  So sad..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

I never heard of her..


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never heard of her..



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martha_Moxley


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, May these women rest in peace, and the people that caused them harm will meet their judgment...but honestly putting this thread up as "no politics"  and invoking these unfortunate situations are really a passive aggressive way to state your own politics...


I might as well say RIP the soldiers of the War on Terror, RIP the 100,000 Iraqi citizens...."no politics"...but clearly you could see the political undertones through that veil.

Can we keep this board about skiing / snowboarding/ mountain biking/ hiking and keep the political ambiguities out of it?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Let's not forget:




+1


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> Can we keep this board about skiing / snowboarding/ mountain biking/ hiking and keep the political ambiguities out of it?




It's very simple.... Greg has laid this site out so you can go to the subboard that only talks about skiing / snowboarding/ mountain biking/ hiking..  It's like changing a channel...

So YOU only have to go to those moderated boards and find what your looking for....   Pretty simple...  yup....


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> I might as well say RIP the soldiers of the War on Terror, RIP the 100,000 Iraqi citizens...."no politics"...but clearly you could see the political undertones through that veil.



At which point I'd say "War on terror???   We ended up in the wrong country for that"


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 28, 2009)

*Ted Could have been President!*


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never heard of her..



You seem to frequently not know about current/past events...  Do you like live in a cave and just come out to ski?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> Can we keep this board about skiing / snowboarding/ mountain biking/ hiking and keep the political ambiguities out of it?



Never realized manslaughter was political, sorry.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2009)

OK, not sure what the point of this thread is considering that we are digging up skeletons from 40 years ago...no pun intended.  :-?


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2009)

Worst.
Thread idea.
Ever.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, not sure what the point of this thread is considering that we are digging up skeletons from 40 years ago...no pun intended.  :-?



pun no... offensive yes...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> pun no... offensive yes...



My point is to ask what the point of this thread is?


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> My point is to ask what the point of this thread is?



So Andy can air his feelings... 

I tried to turn it around... To show someone who was purposely murdered by a Kennedy...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2009)

thetrailboss said:


> My point is to ask what the point of this thread is?



The point of the thread is this, we pay homage to people just because of their celebrity status and ignore who and what they really were, 

The point of the thread is to show he was no angel. 

The point of the thread is to not forget about Mary Jo, a victim of Kennedy. 

The point of the thread is in no way political, but moral.


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 28, 2009)

skidmarks said:


>



I can't believe I never saw that before


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 28, 2009)

I think now that Ted passed the Kopechne family can now talk about the incident, should be interesting to hear what really happened.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

andyzee said:


> The point of the thread is this, we pay homage to people just because of their celebrity status and ignore who and what they really were,
> 
> The point of the thread is to show he was no angel.
> 
> ...



Good points Andy.

The issue of our idolizing of politicians is one that greatly concerns me.  Afterall, these are people who we put there, and are their bosses.  If we place them on too high a platform, does that not impair one's ability to have a actual, objective discussion with them??


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Good points Andy.
> 
> The issue of our idolizing of politicians is one that greatly concerns me.  Afterall, these are people who we put there, and are their bosses.  If we place them on too high a platform, does that not impair one's ability to have a actual, objective discussion with them??



But wasn't Ted Kennedy the kind of guy that did a bunch of good stuff that he performed off the "pedestal"?
Stuff I'm hearing out of Boston is accolades from the average constituent..  Not from the high platform...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> But wasn't Ted Kennedy the kind of guy that did a bunch of good stuff that he performed off the "pedestal"?
> Stuff I'm hearing out of Boston is accolades from the average constituent..  Not from the high platform...



Maybe so, but then you ask the quetsion, if one has such positive impacts AND such negative "issues" too, if they offset each other is that person necessarily a "better" person than the individual who just goes along and stays more middle of the road as opposed to such drastic highs and lows???


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2009)

Just want to say, some may think it's just making noise, but I like to think that I do my best and try to provoke some real thought. That said, think snow! After all this is a forum about skiing, hiking and Sundown!


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Maybe so, but then you ask the quetsion, if one has such positive impacts AND such negative "issues" too, if they offset each other is that person necessarily a "better" person than the individual who just goes along and stays more middle of the road as opposed to such drastic highs and lows???



the fact that he did these great things for his constitutes and did it so quietly is what I'm referring to...   He could've done it more publically and tried to change the publics impression...  But he chose to just do it... Outside the Kennedy mystique. 

There's lots of people that make really bad mistakes in youth..  I'm not granted him clemency for what he did.  But sometimes an event like this makes someone work twice as hard to be a better person..


----------



## wintersyndrome (Aug 28, 2009)

Not trying to minimize the E.K's crimes... I'm just a bit agitated with the "Kennedy Overload" I've been experiencing this week.  hit the breaking point when my AZ RSS feed on I-google had this as the first link this morning.....game on


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> Not trying to minimize the E.K's crimes... I'm just a bit agitated with the "Kennedy Overload" I've been experiencing this week.  hit the breaking point when my AZ RSS feed on I-google had this as the first link this morning.....game on



Try
http://english.aljazeera.net/
or
http://bbc.com/
or
http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/

don't see a lot of Kennedy stuff there..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

Guys cut out the politics she died 30 years ago..

RIP to this thread that hopefully a mod closes..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> You seem to frequently not know about current/past events...  Do you like live in a cave and just come out to ski?



I know plenty but never heard about her....and I also don't know about all the old hippie bands who are still touring..Allman Brothers..who are they//lol..


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Guys cut out the politics she died 30 years ago..
> 
> RIP to this thread that hopefully a mod closes..



I agree with you...  But i don't think the thread should be closed...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

Ted Kennedy was a drunk douchebag I hope he rots in hell for his sins..now can we close this thread../lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> I agree with you...  But i don't think the thread should be closed...




I am going to start a RIP Abe Lincoln thread...


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I am going to start a RIP Abe Lincoln thread...



OK...   
The hell with all this accolade stuff.. i say we just don't remember dead people and stop buying tombstones....   just cremate and scatter.

then you and your Dad can work at Burger King...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> OK...
> The hell with all this accolade stuff.. i say we just don't remember dead people and stop buying tombstones....   just cremate and scatter.
> 
> then you and your Dad can work at Burger King...



I agree..I'm definitely going in the oven..I think it's crazy that people spend thousands on a piece of rock that birds poop on that people hardly even visit...but its tradition for people..when the day comes when people stop buying tombstones..we're turning our nice piece of commercial property into a strip mall..


----------



## AMAC2233 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you. It's about time someone recognizes her. In the past week I haven't read or heard her name more than twice. It's a shame that of all times, she isn't properly remembered this week.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

RIP Jean Benet Ramsey

RIP Steve Urkel

RIP this thread


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> RIP Jean Benet Ramsey
> 
> RIP Steve Urkel
> 
> RIP this thread



Whats your issue?
Can't you just ignore the thread?  I ignore half the threads here...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> Whats your issue?
> Can't you just ignore the thread?  I ignore half the threads here...



why don't you ignore this thread??


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> why don't you ignore this thread??



I'm not the one who wants it closed!  

I'm listening to all opinions...  thats how i roll...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> I'm not the one who wants it closed!
> 
> I'm listening to all opinions...  thats how i roll...



AlpineZone should just add a politics thred like www.paskiandride.com and how could this be no politics if it involved a political figure???  I know this site used to have political discussions years ago..


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2009)

RIP Abe Vigoda.

No, wait, he's only mostly dead...


----------



## mondeo (Aug 28, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> RIP Abe Vigoda.
> 
> No, wait, he's only mostly dead...


Let's check...
http://www.abevigoda.com/
Yep, still alive.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

"This just in...  Generalissimo Francisco Franco is still dead"




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalissimo_Francisco_Franco_is_still_dead


----------



## mondeo (Aug 28, 2009)

He was delicious.


----------



## catskills (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like this thread.  Its funny as all hell to read.   :blink:

Not really.  Its a dumb thread.  Its either a really funny thread and or real dumb thread..

RIP everyone that died


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2009)

catskills said:


> RIP everyone that died



OK, now you're being very offensive. Not everyone is a star, or a politician or a big time sports figure. How dare you say that everyone should RIP!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 28, 2009)

OK   I'll play 

RIP : Gabby Hayes ,, Clinton Moore , Jay Silverheels, Buffalo Bob 
 ( bonus pts if u know who these guys are WITHOUT googling it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2009)

Rip dj am..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 28, 2009)

Ugh . . . This thread does suck.

+1 on DJ AM, though . . . That guy almost died with that drummer from Blink 182 that one time, didn't he?  That's some final destination $hit.


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Mr. Rogers ..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Big Bird


----------



## OldsnowboarderME (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Craig Kelly .. snowboarder extraordinaire ..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Studio 54


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

GSS looks like this is turning into your favorite thread. You RIP groupie!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Maude Flanders.


----------



## thorski (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP-lana clarkson (the barbarian queen)
I'll never forgive phil spector.


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Jo_Kopechne

Kopechne, born in Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania,[1] was the only child of insurance salesman Joseph Kopechne and his wife, Gwen.[1] She was of Polish American heritage.[2] The family moved to New Jersey when she was an infant.[1] She attended parochial schools growing up.[3]
After graduating with a degree in business administration from Caldwell College for Women in New Jersey in 1962,[1][4] Kopechne moved to Montgomery, Alabama, to teach for a year at the Mission of St. Jude[1] as part of the Civil Rights Movement.[5] In 1963, she moved to Washington, D.C., to work as secretary to Florida Senator George Smathers.[1] Kopechne joined New York Senator Robert F. Kennedy's secretarial staff, following his election in 1964.[1] There she worked as a secretary to the senator's speechwriters and as a legal secretary to one of his legal advisers.[1] Kopechne was a loyal and tireless worker for Robert Kennedy, in March 1967 having stayed up all night at his Hickory Hill home to type a major speech against the Vietnam War as the senator and his aides such as Ted Sorenson made last-minute changes to it.[3][6][7]
During the 1968 U.S. presidential election, she helped with the wording of Robert Kennedy's March 1968 speech announcing his candidacy.[3] During his campaign, she worked as one of the "Boiler Room Girls", an affectionate name given to six young women who worked from a hot and loud, central windowless location in Kennedy's Washington campaign headquarters.[3][6][8][2] They were vital in tracking and compiling data and intelligence on how Democratic delegates from various states were intending to vote; Kopechne's responsibilities included Pennsylvania.[6][8] Kopechne and the other staffers were politically savvy,[8] and they were chosen for their clear heads and ability to work long hours under pressure on sensitive matters.[2] They talked daily with field managers and also served as conduits for policy statements being distributed to strategically-located newspapers.[8]
Kopechne was devastated by the June 1968 assassination of Robert Kennedy, and after briefly working on the Kennedy proxy campaign of George McGovern, could not return to work on Capitol Hill, saying "I just feel Bobby's presence everywhere. I can't go back because it will never be the same again."[6][2] However, as her father later said, "Politics was her life,"[6] and in December 1968 she used her expertise to gain a job with Matt Reese Associates, a Washington, D.C., firm that helped establish campaign headquarters and field offices for politicians and was one of the first political consulting firms.[1][5][9] By mid-1969 she had completed work for a mayoral campaign in Jersey City, New Jersey.[2] She was on her way to a successful professional career.[10]
She lived in the Georgetown neighborhood with three other women.[1] She was a fan of the Boston Red Sox and fellow Polish American Carl Yastrzemski.[2] She was a devout Roman Catholic with a demure, serious, "convent school" demeanor, rarely drank much, and had no reputation for extramarital activities with men.[9][2][10]


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2009)

dmc, thanks, that was truly enlightening and shows a human side.


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2009)

She left Penn for NJ... 
She was a Red Sox fan...
Wrote speeches for Robert Kennedy and worked very closely with him.
Moved to Alabama to teach as part of the civil rights movement. 
Had a bright future in politics.

So - It makes me wonder what she could've been...  And think it's a amazing that she live during that time and was a person that actually did something to affect the changes that our country needed.

Ironically - given her rise in her party - she would've probably ended up as someone many people I know would have hated..


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2009)

Agreed !! The real person had such wonderful potential --- you wonder what might have been , I went to undergraduate school in Wilkes _Barre  and thought the local folks were among the nicest folks i've been around  , RIP -- MJK


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> dmc, thanks, that was truly enlightening and shows a human side.



As much as I appreciate the humor - this thread was starting to get a little sidetracked.

So many times her name is invoked as an attack on Kennedy to prove some sort of point about his character.   But the there's a person behind the name.  

And she's of Polish descent Andy..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

RIP Pauly Shore movies..chillen with the weezel


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

andyzee said:


> GSS looks like this is turning into your favorite thread. You RIP groupie!



turning lemons into lemonade..and I feel it neccassary to add some stoke!!!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2009)

skidmarks said:


>



HA! That's gotta be a spoof...is that from National Lampoon or Mad Magazine back in the day? 

Hopefully the Good Lord will delivery the justice that someone was able to skirt due to political power and big money.


----------



## skidmarks (Aug 31, 2009)

*The 1972 National Lampoon Ted Kennedy Volkswagen Satire Advertisement*



Glenn said:


> HA! That's gotta be a spoof...is that from National Lampoon or Mad Magazine back in the day?
> 
> Hopefully the Good Lord will delivery the justice that someone was able to skirt due to political power and big money.



Can't fool you It is a spoof !
More Info:

The 1972 National Lampoon Ted Kennedy Volkswagen Satire Advertisement

When a law suit was threatened by VW, National Lampoon ran the following retraction:


 "Even if Ted Kennedy had driven a Volkswagen he wouldn't be president today."


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 31, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Let's check...
> http://www.abevigoda.com/
> Yep, still alive.



But I thought it was the smart move, and they ended up killing him (nothing personal, just business)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Easy E


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 31, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> rip easy e



rip odb


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Ellie Greenwich

As per Wikopedia:
"Eleanor Louise "Ellie" Greenwich (October 23, 1940 – August 26, 2009) was an American pop music singer, songwriter, and record producer. She wrote or co-wrote "Be My Baby", "Christmas (Baby Please Come Home)", "Da Doo Ron Ron", "Leader of the Pack", and "River Deep, Mountain High", among many others. She discovered Neil Diamond and sang backing vocals on several of Diamond's hit songs."

As per The Shangri-La's:


----------



## dmc (Aug 31, 2009)

RIP Alpine Zone


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 1, 2009)

RIP Epicski


----------

